# Походка палеолита (протошаг) против сколиоза, нарушений осанки и прочего



## Protoshag (18 Апр 2012)

Протошаг, воспроизводящий основные черты походки палеолита, это новый вид физической тренировки для поддержания здоровья позвоночника. Поскольку под влиянием такого рода нагрузок сформировался в эволюции позвоночник человека, то только такие нагрузки могут сделать его здоровым. Протошаг обеспечивает общую физическую тренированность и улучшает эмоциональное состояние, противодействуя стрессовым ситуациям и появлению эндогенной депрессии . Метод существует с 2002 года.

1. Только походка палеолита (протошаг) может сохнанить здоровье позвоночника на всю жизнь.
2. Походка палеолита позволяет предотвратить появление грыжи межпозвонкового диска, в ряде случаев может излечить радикулит.
3. Походка палеолита активно противодействует дегенеративным возрастным изменениям позвоночника, которые в настоящее время начинаются у людей в подростковом возрасте, а к 70 годам могут превратить людей в немощных инвалидов. Это намного меньше естественного биологического ресурса продолжительности активной жизни человека, потенциал которого в норме у большинства людей составляет 100 и более лет.
4. Походка палеолита излечивает любые белезненные проявления в позвоночнике и окружающих его тканях, вызванные возрастными изменениями под влиянием неизбежных для человека вертикальных нагрузок.
5. Походка палеолита излечивает сколиоз на начальных стадиях этого заболевания. Напомню, что на настоящее время нет иных консервативных методов, излечивающих сколиоз. В излечении и предотвращении идиопатического сколиоза протошаг заменить ничем нельзя.
6. Походка палеолита предельно отодвигает старение, продлевает активную жизнь человека без болезней до 100 и более лет.

Всё это походка палеолита делает возможным, поскольку только при этом виде тренировки соотношение физических нагрузок на все основные мыщцы нашего тела оптимально, а позвоночник совершает непрерывные волнообразные движения, которые возвращают естественную для него, но утерянную под влиянием цивилизации функцию активного регулятора равновесия тела при ходьбе. Это как раз те тренировачные нагрузки, которых не хватает современному человеку и котрые невозможно заменить никакими иными способоми тренировки. Без походки палеолита человек обречен на раннюю старость и болезни. Продолжительность жизни людей сейчас недопустимо низка. Походка палеолита – это новое качество жизни, доступное каждому человеку уже сейчас.

Предлагаю посетителям и участникам форума ознакомиться с методом, кто не знаком, и обсудить. Заранее приношу благодарность врачам разных направлений, специализирующимся по болезням позвоночника, если они сочтут возможным высказать свое мнение о методе. За почти 10 лет существования метода многие люди, компетентные в вопросах оздоровления, высказывались о нём положительно, в том числе есть и позитивные оценки от официальных лиц до уровня министерств, но врачи открытопока не высказывались ни разу, ни положительно, ни отрицательно. Если их что-то не устраивает в методе, то почему бы и не написать? Метод достаточно простой. У опытных специалистов вполне может сложиться отчетливое впечатление о нем на основании имеюшихся в Интернете данных, их достаточно много. Логика моей просьбы такая – если метод получит положительную оценку от врачей, то это помогло бы многим людям сохранить здоровье позвоночника, в том числе и излечить начанающийся сколиоз. Сейчас они зачастую обречены ходить по врачам и медленно деградировать, как в смысле состояния позвоночника, так и общего здоровья. Это реальность наших дней. Сам был таким, пока не начал тренироваться. Все болело – сердце, спина, постоянные головные боли, многое другое. А по варикозному расширению вен был на грани операции из-за постоянных болей в ногах. Сейчас – как заново на свет родился, чувствую себя отлично в свои почти 57 лет. К своему сколиозу с подросткового возраста, казалось, притерпелся, и только сейчас, когда компенсировал его регулярными тренировками, выпрямился, понимаю, насколько он мешал мне всю жизнь. Занимаюсь только протошагом, регулярно больше ничем из физкультуры. Спортом никогда не занимался. Жил, как большинство людей живут – чем старше, тем больше всяких болячек, а тут такие кардинальные улучшения, причем без всяких усилий, а напротив – с удовольствием. Если же специалисты найдут для себя поле для содержательной критики метода, то пусть будут критические замечания. Они тоже очень важны - помогут людям разобраться самим, подходит ли им этот метод. По существу вопроса высказанный скепсис вполне может оказаться на пользу делу, возможно, поможет лучше разобраться в вопросе. Все лучше, чем просто удалять все мои сообщения и запрещать дальнейшее участие , как это делают иногда медицинские форумы. В наше время это не способ борьбы с чем-то новым и непривычным, к чему не хочется привыкать. Я всё равно найду места в Интерненте, где разрешат разместить сообщения о методе. Если же и не я, то всё равно найдутся люди, которые спросят о протошаге. Если метод существует, то люди хотят знать мнение врачей. Раз уж нельзя его отменить, то давайте обсуждать.

Алексей Соколов


----------



## gudkov (18 Апр 2012)

А чего сразу не предложить ходить на четырех конечностях?)))) Или походку австралопитека, а может современной гориллы?))) Я бы предложил не начинать тут снова дискуссию об очередном "чюдо-методе". Псевдонаучная ахинея, не более того.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (19 Апр 2012)

Protoshag написал(а):


> Метод существует с 2002 года.
> 
> 6. Походка палеолита предельно отодвигает старение, продлевает активную жизнь человека без болезней до 100 и более лет.


 
Я часто раздражаю людей тупыми вопросами. Если метод существует с 2002 года, то откуда вы узнали, что он продлевает жизнь человека до 100 и более лет???


----------



## Нюшка (29 Апр 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> А чего сразу не предложить ходить на четырех конечностях?)))) Или походку австралопитека, а может современной гориллы?))) Я бы предложил не начинать тут снова дискуссию об очередном "чюдо-методе". Псевдонаучная ахинея, не более того.


А чего вы так? Написали в поддержание своей репутации, чтоб, не дай бог, свой имидж не разрушить?
Посмотрела видео на ютубе-из серии скандинавской ходьбы. Для мышц спина, кажется, не плохо и не надо все время, как дурак, летом с лыжными палками носиться... Вспомнил-прошелся, выполз из-за компа-на кухню за чашкой чаю в развалочку, мне понравилось (не забыть бы)


----------



## gudkov (30 Апр 2012)

Нюшка написал(а):


> А чего вы так? Написали в поддержание своей репутации, чтоб, не дай бог, свой имидж не разрушить?
> Посмотрела видео на ютубе-из серии скандинавской ходьбы. Для мышц спина, кажется, не плохо и не надо все время, как дурак, летом с лыжными палками носиться... Вспомнил-прошелся, выполз из-за компа-на кухню за чашкой чаю в развалочку, мне понравилось (не забыть бы)



На четвереньках за чашкой чая проползите, может тоже понравиться)))


----------



## Антенна (2 Май 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> На четвереньках за чашкой чая проползите, может тоже понравиться)))


А что? Есть такое упражнение, спину укрепляет)))


----------



## Галюня (2 Май 2012)

А чашку-то, чашку с чаем как назад нести?


----------



## L5-S1_7mm (4 Май 2012)

Галюня написал(а):


> А чашку-то, чашку с чаем как назад нести?


На затылке. Уверен, здорово повлияет на координацию.
А если серьезно, то дамы, носившие кувшины на голове, имели прекрасную осанку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2012)

L5-S1_7mm написал(а):


> На затылке. Уверен, здорово повлияет на координацию.
> А если серьезно, то дамы, носившие кувшины на голове, имели прекрасную осанку.


 А уверены, что у них не болела шея?


----------



## L5-S1_7mm (6 Май 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А уверены, что у них не болела шея?


Конечно, не уверен.
Но, думаю,  груз <10 кг (кувшин с водой) для человека без патологий не повредит, а приучить держаться ровно может.
Читал давненько, в доинтернетные времена (ссылки не будет: возможно, "Наука и жизнь"), что на голове можно не меньше, чем в рюкзаке таскать. Речь шла о военных: сколько на солдата навесить можно.


----------



## Olena (7 Май 2012)

Приучить держаться ровно можно еще так: к ленточке по центру пришивается ... канцелярская кнопка, ленточка (внатяжку) прилепляется пластырем перпендикулярно позвоночнику (можно кнопку сразу к длинной полоске пластыря)). Прилеплять нужно когда тот, к кому прилепляется  стоит выпрямившись. Как только ссутулился - кнопка впивается, "залепленный" выпрямляется! Прекрасная осанка, и не так "бросается в глаза" как кувшин на голове...


----------

